
A year after launch, Oculus says Quest is starting a VR revolution - potench
https://www.protocol.com/oculus-quest-games
======
airstrike
> People in the VR industry sometimes sound like members of a messianic cult.
> They have seen the future, and they want you to see it, too. Just put this
> headset on.

I don't know if any of it is actually true but that's some fantastic writing,
which feels like a breath of fresh air in today's informational overload
world.

